# My op ed on mulching leaves



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Today Richmond Times Dispatch published an op ed I wrote on mulching leaves:
http://www.richmond.com/opinion/their-opinion/guest-columnists/becky-dale-column-what-should-we-do-with-all-these/article_2c99ed24-734c-5cbf-a4ec-c2d5d0f75a25.html


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

:thumbup:

Mulching, the best thing to do with leaves.


----------



## monty (Jul 25, 2017)

Very well written, Virginiagal!


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Nice write up! I have neighbors all around me who bag. I take some of their bags but I have plenty of leaves to mulch mow myself. So, off to the landfill they go &#128533;


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Very cool. Easy to read and informative. Congratulations to you!


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

virginiagal said:


> Today Richmond Times Dispatch published an op ed I wrote on mulching leaves. Here is a link:
> http://www.richmond.com/opinion/their-opinion/guest-columnists/becky-dale-column-what-should-we-do-with-all-these/article_2c99ed24-734c-5cbf-a4ec-c2d5d0f75a25.html


Nice article! Thanks so much for sharing it! Thanks also for writing it to help spread the word to your community of the benefits of mulching leaves back into the lawn!

I particularly like your concluding paragraph -- it nicely captures the essential "take-away" from the article:


virginiagal in Richmond Times Dispatch said:


> So stop raking and blowing leaves and throwing them away. They are not trash. They are a valuable source of nutrients and organic matter for the soil. Mulch mow your leaves, returning them to _your_ soil.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Thanks! Please feel free to share the link with anyone you think should know about the practice, like maybe your community's agency that deals with leaves.


----------



## Overfloater (Jun 5, 2017)

I always mulch in.

My city uses the yard waste to make a local compost called Com-til that they sell.

I have a neighbor that bags his leaves and then buys Com-til from the city. &#128514;


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Very nice op.


----------

